# The BIRTH of HalloweenTrade.com



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Announcement To Halloween, Haunted Attraction Merchants And Consumers

We are pleased to announce the birth of www.Halloweentrade.com an online tool created by a Halloween enthusiast.

BRIEF OVERVIEW
***********************:
HalloweenTrade is a newly launched concept dedicated to Halloween Industry merchants and consumers. HalloweenTrade is a strategic merchandising/shopping platform. This vessel not only provides the opportunity for merchants and consumers to interact with one another, but it keeps Halloween, Haunted Attraction products and services specific to our trade platform. WE ARE PROUD TO ANNOUNCE that HalloweenTrade will also be a CHARITABLE organization. Yearly contributions will be provided to assist medical institutions that care for children and people fighting battles with cancer and other illnesses.

We will provide not only a merchandising and shopping portal, but we will have an on site forum message board community that will allow such entities to either communicate, assist one another, answer questions or announce products and services. Members will have the ability to self moderate and help merchants and consumers have the best possible experience HalloweenTrade can provide.

If you would like to know more about our services, please see a detailed description below.

DETAILED DESCRIPTION
******************************

ANNOUNCEMENT: The launch of Halloweentrade.com 
Launch Date (xx-xx-xxxx)

Dear Halloween merchant or consumer,

This is a newly launched project that you may want to consider, whether you are a Halloween shopper, Haunted Attraction Owner or a Halloween product merchant.

Halloweentrade is a concept that is geared completely toward the Halloween Industry and allows the Halloween enthusiast to BUY, SELL or TRADE their Halloween products and services. 

HalloweenTrade.com can help you either enhance the exposure of your business or provide you with the tools to "sell your products without the hassle of maintaining a web-site, or an online storefront. We provide you with the ability to advertise or shop in a Halloween, Haunted Attraction environment.

HalloweenTrade is a Halloween, Haunter specific trade site with only Halloween and Haunted Attraction listings. Our portal will be strictly guarded against online scams and fraud. 

Our site allows customers to purchase items and services using a credit card or PayPal. 

We have created target specific categories to further enhance your listing or shopping experiences.


Please help Halloweentrade become a Halloween Industry re-sale leader by book marking and using our site. As it grows, so will the opportunities. HALLOWEEN RE-SALE BUSINESSES WELCOME.

AND WHAT MAKES IT BETTER YET, Halloweentrade.com will provide donations to St. Jude's Children's research Hospital, The American Cancer Society, The Diabetes Foundation and Alzheimer's research. In addition to sale proceeds, there will be locations on site, where members and visitors can give a little extra to these organizations via Paypal. 

We have also created a HalloweenTrade Forum that will be for your perusal. The majority of this forum will be a member administrated forum providing the opportunity for Haunters to assist other Haunters, merchants and customers. There will be a merchant/seller interaction area. 
The mission statement of the forum specifically is to provide the environment where merchants interact with customers. Merchants, simply go into the Merchant Q&A area and post the name of their business. The post will them become a sticky/pinned post, which eliminates non topic jargon. Customers can then ask questions about the merchant's/sellers products and services and give the seller a chance to answer their questions. Merchants that scan the threads can then alert the consumer as to his or her product listings, and possibly make a sale. 

Another benefit, is that HalloweenTrade will be investing in search engine TOP RANKING, to ensure that your products, items and services will have Internet presence. 

Please create a FREE account, log in and lay the foundation towards increased marketing and sales. Customers can take advantage of a shopping environment that is completely Halloween and Haunted Attraction oriented. This portal provides the opportunity for Halloween enthusiasts to merchandise, interact and establish identity for their pre-existing or newly started business.


Sincerely,

Halloweentrade.com marketing team

http://www.Halloweentrade.com

HalloweenTrade is brought to you by SPAN, a Halloween merchandising solution and a charitable contributor. HalloweenTrade and all pertaining aspects of HalloweenTrade are brought to you by SPAN, Copyright 2006, All rights reserved.


----------

